# Smashbox in the UK??



## Danfanny (Dec 5, 2008)

hey i was just wondering if there is anywhere within the uk that stocks smashbox
really wanting to get my hands on some of the photofinish green corrector primer
if you get help it would be really good, exhausted trawling so many uk makeup sites haha
thanks


----------



## Jinni (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danfanny* 

 
_hey i was just wondering if there is anywhere within the uk that stocks smashbox
really wanting to get my hands on some of the photofinish green corrector primer
if you get help it would be really good, exhausted trawling so many uk makeup sites haha
thanks_

 
Just Beauty Direct. For all your beauty needs.

This is a great place to buy Smashbox. I've bought from them lots of times


----------



## toparistonight (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know where you can buy it in the shops, but I know for definite they have it on QVC (the shopping channel) and you can buy it from the QVC website; heres the link to the Smashbox stuff.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 5, 2008)

John Lewis the department store has a Smashbox counter. Do you have a John Lewis in Leeds?


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Darkness* 

 
_John Lewis the department store has a Smashbox counter. Do you have a John Lewis in Leeds?_

 
Ooo do they, does anyone know if the Newcastle John Lewis has a counter?


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone know about London?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Anyone know about London?_

 
I bought Smashbox brow wax form John Lewis in Oxford St London, it was awhile back but I'm sure it's still there.


----------



## Danfanny (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks everyone
well i QVC are out of stock
haha should have known really hah
and there is a john lewis nearby soo that works out really

thanks again x


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 5, 2008)

Smashbox on Oxford Street in John Lewis is gone now. Infact it went about April time. Been replaced by NARS. Some snooty man in there told me they 'weren't right for their clientele'.


----------



## Ria (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had to resort to buying it from eBay. If you know what shade / product you want then I've found that there are a lot of good merchants out there, but obviously, please check them out yourself first as I may have just been lucky!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 16, 2008)

You can also get Smashbox in Selfridges in London (unless that counter's gone too?).
I tend to get mine from trusted sellers on eBay. Feel free to PM me if you'd like their names. Or am I allowed to post the names in this forum?


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_You can also get Smashbox in Selfridges in London (unless that counter's gone too?).
I tend to get mine from trusted sellers on eBay. Feel free to PM me if you'd like their names. Or am I allowed to post the names in this forum?_

 
Yes you are allowed


----------



## amber_j (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ The seller I use is moor-4-u, and her eBay shop is called Ultimate Beauty - eBay UK Shop - SMASHBOX sale: skin care for therapists, cream EYLINER PALETTES, elemis decleor

She and her husband are really lovely people, and are ever so helpful. She's a trained beauty therapist / makeup artist so can competently answer questions and give advice on the different products she stocks. Also, not everything is posted online, so if there's something you want but can't see in her listings just send her a message to check if she has it in stock. If she doesn't, she might know someone who does. And they ship outside the UK too!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 17, 2008)

I get all my smashbox from QVC, they don't have all the products but they do have cool sets. Today's special value is such a great set, i'm so tempted to buy.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 17, 2008)

^ I stayed up to watch the TSV launch. It looks great but I doubt those e/s would work on me. They never use any models with dark skin on the shows so I just assume the colours are too light.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_^ I stayed up to watch the TSV launch. It looks great but I doubt those e/s would work on me. They never use any models with dark skin on the shows so I just assume the colours are too light._

 
They do use an Asian woman but she's still not dark enough. They don't sell enough products on QVC that will go with all types of skin, especially african/caribbean skin. It must be frustrating


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_^ I stayed up to watch the TSV launch. It looks great but I doubt those e/s would work on me. They never use any models with dark skin on the shows so I just assume the colours are too light._

 
Me too! (well not all night, but I saw the special)

Does anyone know how much the photofinish is normally? I can always give the shadows away if they don't suit me!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 18, 2008)

the photofinish is like £25, so the set is actually really good value when you think about it, cos all the poducts are full size


----------



## amber_j (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_They do use an Asian woman but she's still not dark enough. They don't sell enough products on QVC that will go with all types of skin, especially african/caribbean skin. It must be frustrating_

 
I know! I love that model but she's so fair in comparison to me. I guess there's always Bobbi Brown, but the QVC prices are quite high when you add p&p. It's cheaper for me to just go to Selfridges and buy the stuff in person.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Me too! (well not all night, but I saw the special)

Does anyone know how much the photofinish is normally? I can always give the shadows away if they don't suit me!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_the photofinish is like £25, so the set is actually really good value when you think about it, cos all the poducts are full size_

 





 The set is fantastic value! 

But if all you want is the primer, check out eBay seller moor-4-u. She's selling them for £19 + p&p. No I don't work for her, I just love a bargain.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I know! I love that model but she's so fair in comparison to me. I guess there's always Bobbi Brown, but the QVC prices are quite high when you add p&p. It's cheaper for me to just go to Selfridges and buy the stuff in person.









 The set is fantastic value! 

But if all you want is the primer, check out eBay seller moor-4-u. She's selling them for £19 + p&p. No I don't work for her, I just love a bargain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i don't mind paying a bit more for qvc because i can return any item within 30 days. i bought a bobbi brown shimmerbrick, used it for about 15 days and returned it because it wasn't the right colour for me. You can't really return things on the high street.

wow thanks for that tip on the eBay thing, i'll have to check it out!


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Dec 29, 2008)

you can buy it from their website they deliver to the uk but the cost of shipping is quite hefty as i recall, maybe worth it though if you are not near any UK stockist


----------



## Smashbox123 (May 28, 2010)

Hi Guys, there are smashbox counters opening in debenhams throughout the UK. For danfanny there is one now in the debenhams, white rose, leeds. Add them on facebook : Welcome to Facebook | Facebook or search smashbox-cosmetics leeds xxx


----------



## Steel Magnolia (May 28, 2010)

They stock smashbox in most good chemists in Ireland as well as the department stores. Is it like this in the UK?


----------



## smashboxchick (Dec 22, 2012)

I work for smashbox and boots in Bluewater, Greenhithe stock all their products


----------

